

Infer: Inference and Machine Learning in Clojure - gtani
http://github.com/bradford/infer

======
stompchicken
It's probably worth pointing out that this project has no relation to
Infer.NET (I don't think so, anyway), another machine learning library from
Microsoft Research and written in F#.

~~~
dwine
And why is this even called Infer? It's not doing inference...

BTW, Infer.NET is written in C#, but there is an F# wrapper.

~~~
stompchicken
Cheers, my bad.

------
mark_l_watson
It looks interesting - I browsed a few of the tests. That said, unless a
project has at least several pages of how to get started docs with a few real
examples, I usually pass on it.

